# Dirt Bike Studding



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

Just got done studding my 2000 XR 650 R with neary one thousand 3/8" long 1/4" hex. head drive screws. It is going to be a riot on the lakes this winter. I'll be able to get to my tip-ups in no time!


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I used to race my 750 kal on the ice .hell of a rush. have fun.


----------



## Chad (Feb 14, 2000)

Sounds like fun, but I can't hardley get my XR400 started if it's under 50 degrees.

Chad (Cadillac)


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

Chad,

I know what you mean! I place a 500 watt light up on a 5 gallon pail to let it set for an hour or so on the engine. I'm thinking also about rejetting it for the cold weather. You are not to far from me and I think it would be cool if we got together to ride. Your buddis with mine. Keep in toach as spring approaches. Or if you want, meet me on the lake! Take care,

Dan


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

Well, my first expierance on the lake will be a memirable one! It was a blast.........right up to the point my chain broke in the middle of Manistee Lake. I rode around for about 1/2 hour. Fast wide turns, rear tire sliding around and catching up with the front, snow rooster tail. I have never expieranced anything like this. It was a beautiful sunny Saturday afternoon. I was crusing along and then POP and my engine froze. I thought that it had seized. In a panic I took off my helmet and proped the bike on the stand. I quickly realized what had happened. So, I began my long journey back the the puplic access where I had parked. After approx. 200 yards a man on a snomobile approached me and offered me a tow. I hate being towed by anything on a bike and had never attempted it before on ice! I figured that it would be a whole lot better than pushing it. After several minutes we made it to shore and I exchanged my bike for some fishing gear. I will be picking up a new chain this weekend and giving it another try.










Dan


----------



## MisterEd (Jan 16, 2006)

Are there still ice races that anyone knows of? I ice raced a 250 Ducati when I was young. Might give it another go if there was a "seniors" class. Myself and a few other guys pioneered the use of snow tire studs in our ice racers but after one season they gave way to hex head screws which were a lot easier to put in the tires. Hope that is still the hot set up.


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

Not sure about any races, but the screws held op fine. Thanks for the reply,

Dan


----------



## Slider (Feb 6, 2006)

If you want to really hook that Honda up with the ice, get some Kold Kutter or Pro Gold ice screws. Soften your suspension as much as possible and hang on. 

If there is still any sanctioned ice racing going on in Michigan (I suspect there is) go to the AMA Dist. 14 site and you should be able to get a schedule of events.


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

Slider,

I have read about and know people that use Kold Kutter screws. They love them. As far as watching some events, I don't have the spare time right now but would enjoy to some day see a race or two. So thanks for the info.

Dan


----------



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

I put 250 kold kutters into each cheng shin tire on my 400 ex this winter and they hook up plenty enough to pull wheelies in 4th gear.


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

Glad to hear someone else is having fun. Snow has been too deep up here for rinding . Take care,

Dan


----------

